# Fogger source



## Oxankle (Jan 8, 2004)

Joe: 
The Burgess fogger is generally available. Ace Hardware, Lowes, Home Depot, etc. 

There is another on the market, made by Hudson, the people who make garden sprayers. Hudson makes quality merchandise, but I have not seen one of their foggers. Seems to me that either Burgess or Hudson also makes a commercial, heavy duty fogger, but the common Burgess does a fine job. Dr. R. says he has used his for several years now. 
Ox


----------



## Dr. Pedro Rodriguez (Feb 5, 2002)

Hello folks.
I have been attending an Annual Spring Beekeeping Congress in central Spain hence my replies may be slow in coming. But, keep looking, I have made a big effort in replying to all of you. Please look in your in boxes.
Also, there might a lull of a few days during the last week in March when I will travel back to Virginia. Just keep on writing, and yes, I will be available at 757-486-1573 around the first of April.
Best regasrds and God bless.


----------



## briancady413 (Dec 8, 2003)

Could one fog with an airpaint tool? 

Aren't there ones with hoses to go into 5-gallon buckets? 

Could one power such with a compressed air tank or gasoline-powered air conpressor in a garden cart?

Brian Cady


----------



## Dan W (Feb 24, 2004)

Tractor Supply sells a better propane fogger than the Burgess for less! It is made by Bondie and it even has a built in ignitor. With tax it cost about $50.00. I highly reccomend it over the Burgess.


----------



## nursebee (Sep 29, 2003)

Dan, I have the 2004 TSC catalog and can't find the Bondie. This is the link for online catalog, not there as best I can tell. http://www.mytscstore.com/search.asp 

Any suggestions? Have you used both foggers and why is this one better?

Joe


----------



## dickm (May 19, 2002)

While we are on the subject. Has any one experienced the fogger cooling off too fast? I have 20 hives and when I go quickly from one to the next I have to wait for it to get hot again or I'm squirtig out oil. How do I service it. (Burgess)

Dickm


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Mine has started doing this on a cool day. I'm guessing something clogs up somwhere.

I'm going to do some of the mods listed elsewhere to get more gas through it.

" I made modifications to make it operate better, or should I say better to my satisfaction. I changed the pumps' gasket (substituted it with a leather 
gasket) and drilled through the intake valve to allow more propane into the burning coil...
Dr. Rodriguez"


----------



## Dan W (Feb 24, 2004)

I spelled the name wrong. It is a Bonide propane insect fogger. It is exactly the same as the Burgess fogger. I looked at both of them and the internal workings are the same. The Bonide however is better because it is cheaper, less than $50.00 at Tractor Supply with tax. It is also made better. The fogger tip is made of brass. It has a self ignitor that comes in real handy and the propane fuel valve is marked with an arrow so you can easily tell when you have turne it a 1/4 turn. All the Tractor Supply stores sell them in store. They may not have them on their Web site. You can check the fogger out at WWW.BONIDE.COM


----------



## Bob Russell (Sep 9, 2003)

Hudson also manufacture a self igniting Propane fogger currently priced at $49.99.Check it out at www.tool- universe.com Hudson Manufacturing have their own web page.This new release fogger looks exactly the same as the Bonide.Both these foggers have ergonomic handles.The burner assemblies on propane foggers appear to be of generic origin.

Bob.

[This message has been edited by Bob Russell (edited March 17, 2004).]


----------



## Bob Russell (Sep 9, 2003)

Brian air tools as you suggest will not produce the correct particle size.The secret to fogging to meet Dr.Pedro's protocol is a dry fog of 15 microns.The following is an extract from page 1 of the Burgess Portable Propane Insect Fogger manual and quote."A micro measures 1/25,000 of an inch.By contrast,mist droplets range from 50 to 125 microns;spray droplets more than 125 microns.

Bob.

[This message has been edited by Bob Russell (edited March 17, 2004).]


----------



## Dr. Pedro Rodriguez (Feb 5, 2002)

Hello folks.
I think that I may have discussed the advanteages of the Burgess Propane fogger at least ten times if any.
I do not think that I will gain much by repeating the same all over again. But I will say this, I am using one that has lasted me in excess of 8-9 years. I have compared literature from other foggers and they either do not produce the right size particle or else they are far too expensive. I think that Ms. Elizabeth King, beekeeper in Tampa Bay, provided a good example of an expensive fogger. 
Remember the saying, "you get what you pay for."
Ten to $20.00 savings may get your bees killed. And that is exactly what will happen if you use foggers that will emit larger than 15 micron size particles. 
I am not the type of person who likes to use the phrase "I told you so," so do not expect me to express it in this forum. But
I am trying to keep people from making mistakes that they will blame on a fogger that may have saved them a few dollars and then claim that FGMO does not work.
Please be carful with your jdugments. 
Best regards and God bless.
Dr. Rodriguez


----------



## Dan W (Feb 24, 2004)

Dr. Rodriquez, Can you please tell us what is wrong with the Bonide brand fogger? I have purchased it and it seems to be working perfectly well. I have fogged several hives now 3 times each with your thymol mixture. They were done a week apart (once a week). The bees do not seem to be adversley affected in any way. In fact they are thriving (possibly due to no mites). Take a look at the Bonide fogger WWW.BONIDE.COM I believe it works exactly like the Burgess fogger. It is cheaper and has a self ignigtor which is a real plus. Thanks, Dan W.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I don't believe he is saying it WON'T work, but, he doesn't have time to research every fogger and the one he HAS researched is the Burgess.

In my opinion yours will PROBABLY work fine. But there is the catch. Probably.


----------



## BeeBear (Jan 20, 2004)

Looks like Dan is doing the research for us.

Thanks, Dan.


----------



## Dr. Pedro Rodriguez (Feb 5, 2002)

Hello folks.
RE: foggers.
Yes, I have said previously that the only fogger that I have researched is the Burgess Propane Insect Fogger. I am spending far too much of my own money in my research as it is. The Burgess fogger has worked well for me, so I have not seen a need to research other foggers. 
There are risks involved in doing research but that does not mean that you should not do it. I think that all of us will enjoy having more than one machine to compare. Please share with us your findings.
Best regards and God bless.
Dr. Rodriguez


----------



## nursebee (Sep 29, 2003)

My First Report: I could not find a fogger at Tractor Supply catalog so did not try the store. I did find them at an Agri-Supply store. They had the Burgess. The propane tanks I purchased did not work. Luckily the ones for emergency cooking (Coleman) did work. The fogger took a long time to heat up, I thought it was going to be useless. With very little pressing on the trigger, a bunch of "smoke" came out. I used up more than I thought for my 8 hives here at the house. Smoke some stuff just laying around then touched it-it was oily like from mineral oil so I guess it coated the hive insides.

DR-I was unable to read your email report (last article) due to Office Express problems deleting "unsafe attachments"- a problem solely on my end no doubt!

I also made some cords out of thicker stuff than suggested because of availability.

I hope this works!


----------

